# Timbrens vs. Tortion Bar adjustment?



## Firesource (Nov 17, 2002)

Looking for some direction for my '03 Silverado 2500HD (Ext. Cab / 6L v8 / short box).

I'm having the Boss 8'2" V-Plow installed in then next couple days. The dealer says they have a standard practice of cranking up the tortion bars 5 turns for installation of this plow on this truck.

What do you all think of this? What is the better option, doing this - or using the Timbrens on the front?

This is my 1st plow, and this is my only means of transportation. I plan to drive w/o the plow the majority of the time --- and to only hook it up as needed (but in Buffalo, that could be from this weekend --- until mid March!).

Thanks!


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I had sag on my F250 HD with a V plow. I added Monroe Muscle LSE's (front only) which are similar to the Timbrens. I'd use LSE's or Timbrens rather than messing with the torsion bars, but that is just me. I don't have time to have each vehicle adjusted 2X per year and don't care to mess with doing it myself. 

Just an hour or so ago, I saw a semi that was setup to haul oversize (I would guess overweight, too) loads. I had never seen anything quite like it. It had huge air or hydraulic (probably air) suspension units that looked quite similar to the Lse's or Timbrens, if that tells you anything. 

I have yet to hear of anyone using either product and then saying they regret their decision? I'd spend the money for the Timbrens next time because I have heard they are a little bit better, but the LSE's have yet to let me down. The Lse's are available at NAPA for about half the price of Timbrens.


----------



## racer0175 (Mar 27, 2002)

i just bought the timbrens from awdirect.

i have a 1/2 ton silverado z71 with a western ultramount pro ploy on it....it sags alot (in my opinion) i was told by a mechanic friend to just crank the torsion bars up, and i would get max 2 inches lift, but i would have to get a front end alignment....i went with the timbrens because i would rather not max out my torsion bars...i guess you could put heavyer bars or crank the originals up, but to me when a spring is at its max thats when it weakens and breaks....with the timbrens i am hoping that i won't need to adjust the torsion bars at all, but if i do i probably will only have to crank them alittle...

just a warning, if you decide to get timbrens and order from awdirect, call in your order, great company, i got them in like 2 days, but there inventory numbers on the website are messed up and they sent me the wrong ones....  

the great thing about the timbrens (supposedly) is that your suspension is normal under no load conditions and stiffer when you need it (with the plow)

if you wait a few days i'll tell ya how my truck reacted, but i'm sure you'll get a response on here before then....


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

racer,what year chevy do you have, ijust ordered the timbrens for a 98' chevy from AW a couple hours ago off the internet!Anyways i also have them on my 99'(old body style) and turned up the torsion bars 1.5 turns,they work great well worth the money and the truck handles better going down the road.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite... 01 2500HD here, Western V. I crank the torsion bars up about 6 turns & it helps a LOT, After the plowing season I crank them back down for better ride quality. Extremely simple to do. If ya crank them any further you sould get an alignment done.

Where in the Buffalo area are ya from? Clarence/Amherst here.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Firesource, I have a 02 2500hd ext.cab long box (8.1L/Allison) with a 9'3" Sno-way Lobo (vee plow) and i turned my bars up 4 turns. I can really notice the difference in the ride, but i like the way it levels out the truck. The truck still drops about 1 1/2 to 2 " when i put the plow on, so i am still thinking about adding the timbren's to try and keep the truck more level with the blade on. As far as tire wear goes, i put new tires on in oct.,with the torsion bar adjustment and have seen no uneven wear on the tires, about 5000 miles ago. So i guess it's up to personal preference.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Oh yeah forgot, No extra noticible wear on the tires w/ 1/2 the year cranked up. 2 new tires (rear) in spring for me.


----------



## Firesource (Nov 17, 2002)

*Thanks for the info*

Guys -

Thanks for the info. I'm in the Clarence area. Having the plow put on at General Welding in Elma. They say their standard practice is cranking up 5 turns.

This is my 1st plow and I want to do it right. I checked with the dealer and they confirmed a 5 turn crank will not affect the warranty --- however they could not speak to the effect an aftermarket item like Timbrens will have.

Any other help is appreciated!

Unfortunately, looks like some lake effect is in the forecast for Saturday -- and my plow does not go on until Wed.

Thanks!


----------



## racer0175 (Mar 27, 2002)

arc...i would call if i were you and confirm...(get the actual Part # for your truck from timbren.com and then call awdirect and ask them to cross-reference....i do however think you are safe because my uncle has a 98 gmc and i was going to order for him too and i didn't....after they fixed my order i asked about that part # and i think it's right....check to be sure though....


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Torsion Bar Adjustment*

Went you go to adjust your torsion bars it's easier to do if you jack your truck up by the plow frame removing some of the preload off the the bars. I also order the higher capacity rubber springs from Timbren when I installing a V-blade. The heavier ones will add another 500 lbs of support. Just thought I'd pass that info along. John


----------



## TRUP (Nov 18, 2002)

Here's a question for the "Torsion-Bar" crowd; What kind of tool do you use to get any turns on a torsion bar? I tried to do it with a wrench on an S10 Blazer, and no go.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

TRUP..... i used a 1/2" drive breakerbar


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

My two cents....

I have a 2000 GMC Siera 2500, I turned up the bars and leveled the truck and it looks nice. I had to turn them up to get the plow height for my Boss 8'2. I used a 1/2 " breaker bar also.

However, Had to go a bit higher than specs due to sag unless I wanted to bottom out all the time. Boss calls for 15.5 I'm at 16 1/4 with out plow. Then it sags a couple inches and I scrape the blade all the time.  

I leave them up all year but notice it gets squirly in the front end at higher speed. (They are all the way up if anyone was wondering)

Thats too high for decent handling.  

Definately get the Timbrens. I will get them soon as I have money and time all at the same time, then I will lower the torsion bars to 15.5 and hopefully be able to go up and incline with out scraping the plow.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

TRUP,

Are you trying to turn the adjusting bolt or the torsion bar itself? No way you're going to wind the bar itself.


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah, shouldn't be turning that hard unless the bolt's frozen or something. I was under there with a 1/4" drive and the front end NOT lifted, and I was turning it. Of course I'm gonna lift the front end and mark the socket to do it right and make sure I get the turns the same, but I was my exploratory turns with a wussy little toy tool went fine.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*TRUP*

My guess is your S-10 has a lock jam nut on the bolt.  You know a nut on the bolt first to keep the bolt in place. Many older Chevys had them, my 94-4x4 Ext cab did & my 2000- 4x4 Tahoe does but not my 2001- 2500HD4x4. :waving:

Just back off the nut first then tighten the bolt & then tighten the nut back up.:waving:


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

I drive a 2500hd GMC. I plow with a 8'6" Fischer V-plow.
I also installed timbrens. I highly recomend them. I've put them on all my trucks. My truck drops about 1 1/2. I'll never go with out. Good luck.


----------

